# The City



## Marshal.F (Nov 7, 2010)

Post your cityscapes!


----------



## Grendel (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## duccao (Nov 7, 2010)

I *love* the color tones of those two pics. How would one go about emulating that style?


----------



## Marshal.F (Nov 7, 2010)

duccao said:


> I *love* the color tones of those two pics. How would one go about emulating that style?



Just play around with split-tones


----------



## earthrise (Dec 10, 2010)

Rainy days in Glasgow


----------



## baks5523 (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## bhavikk (Feb 4, 2011)

Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## taloska (Feb 4, 2011)

*NYC*

Brooklyn and Manhattan Bridge


----------



## ablearcher (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## nick2341 (Feb 4, 2011)

First post. Woo! LaSalle St. in Chicago. Taken with a 50D and Sigma 18 - 200 mm.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2011)

Custom House Tower in Boston:




EOS 5D Mark II, TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II, 1/2 s, f/8, ISO 100, +12 shift


----------



## JandJ Creative (Feb 24, 2011)

Just a normal night in Hollyweird


----------



## jnskyliner34 (Mar 14, 2011)

Makati City, Philippines.


----------



## DetlevCM (Mar 18, 2011)

Europe isn't as tall - but full of history 

These are from Poland:



1.1 by D.C.M. / DetlevCM, on Flickr




1.2 (3) by D.C.M. / DetlevCM, on Flickr


----------



## K3nt (Apr 11, 2011)

Lahti Motorway northbound South Finland:

I like the way the streetlights gave me this starburst effect. I used the much maligned 18-135mm kit lens with a 30 second exposure. Worked out surprisingly well.




_MG_3237 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leaving Manhattan von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Times^2 - Cross Roads of the World  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




St Patrick's Cathedral - 5th Avenue von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Blue Hour at Midtown Manhattan - A Crystal Wonderland - Reprocessed with Photomatix von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




West Chelsea seen from the Standard von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 19, 2011)

After the snow has fallen von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




The Historic Pepsi Co Neon Sign - Long Island City  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Brooklyn Bridge in Blue 1 von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Jul 19, 2011)

6 minute exposure of traffic moving in and out of Minneapolis



zoom zoom by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr

Matt Peterson
http://www.pinnaclephotography.net/


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 19, 2011)

Den Haag christmas tree market op Malieveld, 8.30am, 17/12/2010
7D, 15-85 @ 38mm, iso2000, 1/20s, f/8


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 20, 2011)

Rainbows and Sunsets von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




The Banking District of London von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




the Rockefeller Center NYC from 5th Avenue von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Yesterday's Future von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr


----------



## bycostello (Jul 20, 2011)

wow some stunning images there....


----------



## PXL_Pusher (Jul 20, 2011)

1982chris911 - Your work is outstanding. I've seen some of your other photos on other threads and I must say I admire the work. Is the 17-40 f4L your primary "wide angle" lens used to capture your HDR's?



1982chris911 said:


> After the snow has fallen von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 20, 2011)

PXL_Pusher said:


> 1982chris911 - Your work is outstanding. I've seen some of your other photos on other threads and I must say I admire the work. Is the 17-40 f4L your primary "wide angle" lens used to capture your HDR's?



Yes it is currently, but if you ask me for my opinion regarding that lens, it is good esp. for the price however the 16-35mm II is def better if money is no concern ... I guess I will also upgrade at one point, but for the moment I am more waiting for the Sigma 12-24 gen II and the 7-15mm Zoom Fisheye and would really get excited if Canon announces a 14-24mm lens (I regard the 14mm II as much to expensive for what you get compared to Nikon and therefore won't buy it ... ) ...


----------



## ions (Jul 23, 2011)

Toronto Skyline Through Trees by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Toronto Skyline at Dusk by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Neville Park Streetcar on Queen St. East in The Beach, Toronto by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Downtown Toronto Skyline as seen from Kensington Market by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




The Gooderham Flatiron Building in Toronto, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Snowy King Street Vanishing Point, Toronto by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Weggy (Jul 24, 2011)

Long time lurker, first time poster. A couple of shots of the City of London taken from the 41st floor in one of the offices in Canary Wharf. Comment and critique welcome. 












http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardwegrzyn/


----------



## 1982chris911 (Aug 13, 2011)

New Ones:




Winter Evening Sun over Manhattan von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr




The Manhattan Bridge in Blue and Orange  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Oct 3, 2011)

Set Fire to the Rain  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Oct 20, 2011)

thus the day ends by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------

